# 85 watt vs 65 watt



## Mutts13 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi All

Just wondering if anyone has either of these.....

85W 8700mAh 8500Lumen HID Xenon Torch vs 65W/55W Xenon Hid Flashlight Torch 

I can get both on ebay is there much difference to either? 

Are throws going to be similar? 

Don't have to much spare money right now and want to get the best one. 

I currently have this but in the 20 Mil candlepower........ 
http://www.baccusglobal.com/bd/manuals/NEW MANUALS FOR WEB/VEC190POB MANUAL.pdf

Will 1 of the ones above be that much brighter and throw farther? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 16, 2012)

85w will be brighter, but only if you have the 65w there to compare it to side by side. I don't think the 85w will throw that much more because it is using the same reflector. The ebay HIDs all use a relatively small reflector and produces a pretty floody beam profile, it does not have a narrow concentrated beam, in my experience my 75w ebay HID is very good out to about 300-350m, I have seen 35w HIDs with a 7inch reflector easily out throw the ebay HIDs due to a more concentrated beam, however the 75w ebay HID kills it for brightness/output. If your after a HID that throws far with a narrow beam, you'll be disappointed with the ebay HIDs. The reflectors are simply too small to concentrate all that output into a narrow beam.


----------



## Mutts13 (Feb 16, 2012)

How do the ebay's compare to the Stanley HID? Are they comparable?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 16, 2012)

I never had a Stanley HID, I wouldn't know how it compares.


----------



## missionaryman (Feb 17, 2012)

Again they won't throw anything like a Stanley HID, I have a 55w eBay HID and it wont throw anywhere near as far as my Olight SR90, forget 300m I lose mine at about 150m.
But when you strap the 100mm Olight reflector to the eBay HID then it's a different story!! I got over 500m easy with the Olight reflector, and to put that into perspective (don't believe the specs) my Olight is only good for about 350m.


----------



## scheven_architect (Feb 17, 2012)

missionaryman said:


> Again they won't throw anything like a Stanley HID, I have a 55w eBay HID and it wont throw anywhere near as far as my Olight SR90, forget 300m I lose mine at about 150m.
> But when you strap the 100mm Olight reflector to the eBay HID then it's a different story!! I got over 500m easy with the Olight reflector, and to put that into perspective (don't believe the specs) my Olight is only good for about 350m.



any place where you can buy this or a similar reflector that will fit an ebay HID?
You just replaced the reflector or does the head of the sr90 fits an ebay HID?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 17, 2012)

missionaryman said:


> Again they won't throw anything like a Stanley HID, I have a 55w eBay HID and it wont throw anywhere near as far as my Olight SR90, forget 300m I lose mine at about 150m.
> But when you strap the 100mm Olight reflector to the eBay HID then it's a different story!! I got over 500m easy with the Olight reflector, and to put that into perspective (don't believe the specs) my Olight is only good for about 350m.



That's another issue about the QC of the ebay HIDS I want to bring up now that you mentioned it, I purchased 2 new reflectors for my 75w ebay HID for a total of 3 reflectors, and not ONE of them has the same beam profile as the other. Depending on which reflector I use, I can good throw to 350m or only up to 200m. The build tolerances and quality control of the ebay HIDs are a lottery and everything in between!


----------



## missionaryman (Feb 17, 2012)

No I just attached it with tape and cardboard spacers to focus it properly and went out to a nearby park to do some testing, then I downloaded the emachineshop software and designed a head and bezel which were only going to cost me $230.00 but because I don't know how to measure threads I didn't proceed (I wasn't confident it would fit). I also looked at a bigger and better parabolic reflector from Phoenix Reflectors which was only $50 - $60. 
For a total of about $400 (which included upgrading to an 85w version) I'd have one seriously kickass light with a proper reflector but I just need to find a machinist who show me how to measure threads and pass that info on to the machinist from emachineshop.
I'll get to it one day when I have time and they come out with a 100w version.


----------



## scheven_architect (Feb 18, 2012)

That would be way out of my price range, but lets hope one day someone manufactures an affordable extra big head for the ebay hid


----------



## Mutts13 (Feb 19, 2012)

has anyone seen this before? 

I was just googling spotlights and came across this.....

http://www.gettington.com/product/H...Spotlight/pc/21199/c/20139/sc/20220/NT595.uts

For the price it seems to be a decent bargain......


----------



## Mutts13 (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone taken beam shots of an 85 watt ebay light yet? I was just wondering if we have any comparisons to other lights yet.......


----------



## missionaryman (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a YouTube video of a 55w VS an Olight SR90. Just look up something to that effect on YouTube and it should come up


----------



## scheven_architect (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't find the video

this is a picture of my 85w HID vs a sipik (40k lux)








Church 400m






sipik






HID







antenna 550m












school 150m












trees 200m


----------



## Patriot (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's another very recent thread that's essentially addressing the same subject...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330118-85W-HIDs-are-they-that-much-different


----------



## Mutts13 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Scheven!!!!! That's what I was looking for!! Great pics.


----------



## langham (Aug 8, 2012)

I know I am a little late on this, but the way you measure threads is with a thread pitch gage, the only real issue you will have is that it will be in metric. You measure the diameter from the smaller inside of the threads not the outside. Threads are measured as threads/cm or threads/in. You may be better off just using a lathe to machine it down a little and rethreading with American standard threading system. I would also recommend using squared off threads ie. ACME threads. I am looking into buying an 85W hid from a dealer in China, these lights seem to be pretty well built with a 12 cell 18650 cell battery. Anybody know what kind of battery these actually use? I like the cool features like leds on the battery, and different colors for the different outputs. I also like how the light has 3 seperate light outputs, due to the fact that this light does put out so much light and the fact that the reflector is just gosh awefull the extra lm wind up going everywhere but forward. The price on these is insane, I don't even think I could buy that body for that price, and if nothing else, I will take that body slap a few XMls or a SST-90 in there and a huge parabolic reflector from Phenix and have a thrower with crazy battery life. I think they really did an awesome thing with this light, it is huge as a beast should be.


----------

